# Chamaeleonbuntbarsch (Australoheros facetus)



## martin1978 (22. Apr. 2010)

Kann man den Chamaeleonbuntbarsch (Australoheros facetus) auch im Teich halten?


----------



## AxelU (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Chamaeleonbuntbarsch (Australoheros facetus)*

Laut Wikipeia kommen die Tiere in freier Natur auch in Teichen vor, die im Winter eine geschlossene Eisdecke haben. Die Frage ist nur, wo kommen die Fische her, die Du hast oder haben könntest.

Bei Nachzuchten aus dem Aquaristik Bereich immer ein riesen Problem. So sollen z. B. normale rote Schwertträger Temparaturen bis 12° locker aushalten. Aber alle meine Schwerträger sind im geheizten Teich schon bei 18° gestorben. 

Das ist mnir (leider) auch bei anderen Arten passiert. Auch wenn die Art laut Literatur durchaus für meinen Teich mit 10° Mindesttemperatur geeignet ist, verabschieden die sich schon, bevor die Heizung überhaupt angesprungen ist. Kann natürlich sein, dass das an anderen Sachen, wie der Temperatur liegt.

Das, was man heute in Zoogeschäften bekommt, ist im Teich ziemlich schwer zu halten. Anscheinend kommen die mit den dort herschenden Umgebungsbedingungen nicht klar. Die schwankende Temperatur zwischen Tag und Nacht. Die Vielzahl der Keime, Bakterien usw. Veilleicht auch die natülichen Feinde. Mit einer Libellenlarve haben die Guppies vermutlich vorher noch nie Bekanntschaft gemacht.

Keine Ahung warum, aber die Ausfallrate im Teich ist schon ziemlich hoch, lange bevor die Mindest-Temperatur überhaupt eine Rolle spielen kann.

Axel


----------



## goldfisch (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Chamaeleonbuntbarsch (Australoheros facetus)*

Hallo,
Australoheros facetus kommt einige Wochen mit Wassertemperaturen von 4 Grad aus. Einen  deutschen Winter hält er nicht aus. Laut den einschlägigen Foren haben diesen Winter alle Australoheros facetus-Freilandhalter  in Deutschland, Dänemark und Niederlande ihre Fische verloren. Andere Buntbarsche sind durchgekommen.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## AxelU (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Chamaeleonbuntbarsch (Australoheros facetus)*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Laut den einschlägigen Foren haben diesen Winter alle Australoheros facetus-Freilandhalter  in Deutschland, Dänemark und Niederlande ihre Fische verloren. Andere Buntbarsche sind durchgekommen.
> mfg Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,

welche Foren sind das denn? Das würde mich brennend interessieren.

Axel


----------



## Alexandros (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Chamaeleonbuntbarsch (Australoheros facetus)*

Hallöle,

"Andere Buntbarsche sind durchgekommen"

Das möchte ich mal bezweifeln.
Die am besten geeignetesten wie Australoheros oder Gymnogeophagus für eine VORRÜBERGEHENDE Teichhaltung würden nie einen normalen Winter in einem normalen ! Teich in Mittel/Nordeuropa überleben.

In Portugal soll es wohl ausgewilderte Australoheros geben, blos ist es dort um einiges wärmer und Flüsse/Seen sind große Systeme die nicht so sehr auskühlen wie Teiche.

Natürlich gibt es __ Barsche (z.B. __ Sonnenbarsche) die den Winter überleben,
 das sind aber keine Buntbarsche ( Cichliden ).


----------

